# Juve - Milan: Quarti C.I. 25 gennaio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e streaming.



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia 2016/2017. Il big match è senza dubbio Juventus - Milan che si disputerà mercoledì 25 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium.

E' partita secca. Chi vince, nei tempi regolamentari, supplementari, rigori, accede alle semifinali della competizione.

Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45 ed in streaming sul sito dell'emittente. 

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## sballotello (22 Gennaio 2017)

Qua si gioca in Italia purtroppo..


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Rendiamoci conto, in due settimane abbiamo praticamente distrutto tutto se perdiamo con la rube.
In classifica con le partite domani, bene che ci va scivoliamo al 6 posto e mercoledì rischiamo di uscire malamente contro i gobbi che sono assatanati contro di noi. Pazzesco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto, in due settimane abbiamo praticamente distrutto tutto se perdiamo con la rube.
> In classifica con le partite domani, bene che ci va scivoliamo al 6 posto e mercoledì rischiamo di uscire malamente contro i gobbi che sono assatanati contro di noi. Pazzesco.


Ovviamente. Il mercato di gennaio era la _condicio sine qua non_ per dare un senso alla stagione, ma, purtroppo, il closing è slittato e buonanotte ai suonatori.


----------



## sballotello (22 Gennaio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Il mercato di gennaio era la _condicio sine qua non_ per dare un senso alla stagione, ma, purtroppo, il closing è slittato e buonanotte ai suonatori.



Si poteva fare tranquillamente mercato prendendo dei giocatori in prestito..


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto, in due settimane abbiamo praticamente distrutto tutto se perdiamo con la rube.
> In classifica con le partite domani, bene che ci va scivoliamo al 6 posto e mercoledì rischiamo di uscire malamente contro i gobbi che sono assatanati contro di noi. Pazzesco.



si sapeva che fin quì era stato fatto un mezzo miracolo...e anche che lo spartiacque tra il continuare a far bene e lo sprofondare nuovamente nella mediocrità sarebbe stato il mercato di Gennaio


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Gennaio 2017)

altra mazzata sui denti. 

speriamo che la squadra assorba bene questa serie di sconfitte così ravvicinate.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2017)

il lato positivo della stagione finita è che tra due settimane mi trasferisco in Australia e non ho urgenza di vedere le partite a orari impossibili perché non mi perdo niente 

speriamo nel terzo miracolo contro i ladri ma ci credo poco


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao Coppetta Italietta.. abbiamo fatto pure troppo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Gennaio 2017)

Perdiamo male...


----------



## Dany20 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Partita molto importante se vogliamo giocare in Europa l'anno prossimo. Sarà dura ma dobbiamo dare tutto. Dobbiamo schierare la miglior formazione possibile.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (22 Gennaio 2017)

Allo Juventus Stadium non abbiamo mai vinto (considerando che il 2-1 del 2012 si tramutò in 2-2 ai supplementari) e l'ultima volta che siamo riusciti a batterli in Coppa Italia era il 1985. Il Milan dà il meglio di sé quando il gioco si fa duro e qui in palio c'è molto.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia 2016/2017. Il big match è senza dubbio Juventus - Milan che si disputerà mercoledì 25 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> E' partita secca. Chi vince, nei tempi regolamentari, supplementari, rigori, accede alle semifinali della competizione.
> 
> ...


In casa loro è veramente difficle fare risultato...orgoglio,impegno e ''tostaggine''...se non bastano pazienza...l'importante è metterli in mostra...


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

Mi raccomando è? Ancora Vacca titolare.


----------



## Serginho (22 Gennaio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Si poteva fare tranquillamente mercato prendendo dei giocatori in prestito..



Tranquillamente dici? Ci hanno messo quasi un mese a prenderne uno in prestito, quindi figurarsi. Anche i prestiti si pagano


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2017)

Dalla nostra, un gioco crescente da 5 partite a questa parte, e decisamente migliore di come li affrontammo all'andata. Ovviamente il fattore campo inciderà ma non penso che subiremo imbarcate nonostante il passaggio del turno è quasi utopistico


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ne prendiamo tante


----------



## Superpippo80 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Prevedo un 2-0 facile ma non umiliante


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2017)

faccio una doppia previsione:

secondo me con la juve usciamo....ma se passiamo il turno vinciamo la coppa


----------



## Marilson (23 Gennaio 2017)

ora loro passano all'incasso, e' matematico


----------



## Casnop (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia 2016/2017. Il big match è senza dubbio Juventus - Milan che si disputerà mercoledì 25 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> E' partita secca. Chi vince, nei tempi regolamentari, supplementari, rigori, accede alle semifinali della competizione.
> 
> ...


La Juventus vorrà attribuire a questa partita valore cicatrizzante di ferite tecniche di non poco conto nella sua noiosamente tirannica stagione domestica, la sconfitta in campionato, e quella, il cui duol non scema al core, di Supercoppa, e, ove ciò accadesse, la grancassa fracassona, che al solito l'accompagna nei media, ne accrescerebbe l'eco. Non farsi condizionare da questa sarabanda, prima, durante e dopo il match. Il valore di quelle sconfitte (tra cui una, in un emblematico campo neutro) non sarebbe attenuato da una vittoria di mercoledì sera, l'effetto di una sconfitta per il Milan non turberebbe il percorso tecnico di una squadra che in quelle partite ha dimostrato cifre tecniche indiscutibili, perché tutto fuorché casuali. Ma, poi, proprio sicuro che va a finire così? Il Milan, speranzoso e leggero, se lo chiede, la Juventus, irosa e turbata, pure.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le news riportate dal Corriere dello Sport

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta
Calabria
Kucka
Locatelli
Bertolacci
Suso
Bacca
Niang (Bonaventura)*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2017)

giustamente schiera la formazione titolare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2017)

siamo al 5% di possibilità di passare per svariati motivi : 

- la giuve non perde allo stadium dalle guerre puniche e quando lo fa succede una volta ogni 2 anni 
- Noi l'abbiamo svangata 2 volte , in campionato perchè hanno sbagliato completamente l'atteggiamento e in coppa per i rigori. 
- Non vinci 3 volte su 3 con la giuve . 
- C'è bertolacci in campo
- C'è Metadone De Sciglio in campo
- C'è Niang " piedi dritti" in campo .

saluti .


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> siamo al 5% di possibilità di passare per svariati motivi :
> 
> - la giuve non perde allo stadium dalle guerre puniche e quando lo fa succede una volta ogni 2 anni
> - Noi l'abbiamo svangata 2 volte , in campionato perchè hanno sbagliato completamente l'atteggiamento e in coppa per i rigori.
> ...



pareggiamo e vinciamo ai rigori anche questa volta.

dobbiamo diventare la loro nemesi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Antonelli è morto?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Capperi che tensione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capperi che tensione



Dai Dumba che se tutto va come speri giovedì ti sei tolto sta spina dal piede che è la coppa Italia così possiamo tornare a concentrarci sul raggiungimento del 6° posto in campionato con l'impegno che merita.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le news riportate dal Corriere dello Sport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



*Designato l'arbitro. Sarà Irrati.*


----------



## Black (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le news riportate dal Corriere dello Sport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Bonaventura fuori in una partita come questa è assurdo. Che sia in avanti come esterno o a centrocampo Jack DEVE giocare


----------



## Djici (23 Gennaio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Bonaventura fuori in una partita come questa è assurdo. Che sia in avanti come esterno o a centrocampo Jack DEVE giocare



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> .



si spera che la partita sia lunga, ci sarà spazio anche per Jack se la partita resta aperta.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le news riportate dal Corriere dello Sport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro. Sarà Irrati.*



.


----------



## de sica (23 Gennaio 2017)

Proverei così:

Donnarumma
Abate romagnoli paletta antonelli
Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura 
Suso lapadula deulofeu


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ho delle pessime sensazioni a riguardo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2017)

Prendiamo una pesante imbarcata.

Lo penso sul serio, sono sincero, ma se volete prendete il mio post come scaramantico.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> *la probabile formazione del milan secondo le news riportate dal corriere dello sport
> 
> donnarumma
> abate
> ...



quotate.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le news riportate dal Corriere dello Sport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


Se loro saranno indiavolati, noi lo saremo altrettanto.
Spero solo che Montella schieri Bonaventura al posto di Niang, serve una scossa ora, non bisogna risparmiare le energie.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Gennaio 2017)

A Doha abbiamo sofferto le incursioni sulla fascia sinistra di Alex Sandro, mò stesse in panca/tribuna e possiamo ragionare...
E per noi le partite dovrebbero iniziare dal 30° del primo tempo...allora andremmo in C.L.


----------



## de sica (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo le news riportate dal Corriere dello Sport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Ripeto: fuori calabria, bertolacci, niang e bacca, dentro antonelli, Bonaventura, deulofeu e lapadula. C'è bisogno di giocarsela


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2017)

alla fine se salta suso giocherà bonaventura


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2017)

*La probabile formazione con la ultime news da Tuttosport

Donnarumma
Abate (Calabria)
Romagnoli
Paletta
Antonelli
Kucka
Locatelli
Bertolacci
Honda
Lapadula
Bonaventura*


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con la ultime news da Tuttosport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate (Calabria)
> ...



Deulofeu al posto di Honda, e me la farei bastare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Deulofeu al posto di Honda, e me la farei bastare



A partita in corso potrebbe essere più utile

La domanda è: meglio Deulofeu subito e Honda a sostituirlo o il contrario? Per me non ci sono dubbi, a partita in corso Honda, nel probabilissimo caso in cui fossimo in svantaggio, sarebbe totalmente inutile


----------



## zlatan (24 Gennaio 2017)

Nessuna possibilità che finisca con meno di 3 gol di scarto....


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2017)

*Montella ha confermato che oggi Suso dovrebbe tornare ad allenarsi col gruppo dopo il riposo di ieri.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione con la ultime news da Tuttosport
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate (Calabria)
> ...



Contentino a Lapadula e poi di nuovo dentro il morto nelle partite che contano, che strazio


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Nessuna possibilità che finisca con meno di 3 gol di scarto....



Come in Supercoppa e campionato, no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Montella ha confermato che oggi Suso dovrebbe tornare ad allenarsi col gruppo dopo il riposo di ieri.*


Ottimo, mercoledì altro riposo e poi dentro con l'Udinese.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2017)

*I convocati
**
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa, Mati Fernandez
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Suso*


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> **
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



Il fatto che abbia convocato Suso è un buon segno, così si può utilizzare in caso di bisogno a partita in corso


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> **
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Lapadula e Deulofeu.

Dobbiamo vincere! Forza raga!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati
> **
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata/Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca/Lapadula, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata/Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca/Lapadula, Bonaventura.*



Non capisco perché Calabria a sinistra se Antonelli è disponibile. Va beh. Per il resto praticamente formazione tipo.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Gennaio 2017)

Se gioca Zapata, proprio in un dentro o fuori a Torino coi gobbi, l'importanza per la Coppa credo sia solo a parole...
Non gioca da aprile... se vuoi alternare rimetti Gomez...


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2017)

*Bacca e Zapata titolari*

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bacca-e-zapata-titolari-contro-la-juve-vt43885.html#post1131274


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bacca e Zapata titolari*
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bacca-e-zapata-titolari-contro-la-juve-vt43885.html#post1131274


*
Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky

[FONT=&quot]Juventus (4-3-3): [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Neto; Barzagli, Rugani, Bonucci, Alex Sandro, Rincon, Pjanic, Sturaro, Cuadrado, Mandzukic, Dybala.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Milan (4-3-3): [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Calabria; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*


----------



## VonVittel (24 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Se gioca Zapata, proprio in un dentro o fuori a Torino coi gobbi, l'importanza per la Coppa credo sia solo a parole...
> Non gioca da aprile... se vuoi alternare rimetti Gomez...



Visto come si è comportato col Napoli, per me al posto di Gomez mi andrebbe bene chiunque altro. Con Zapata hai 2 chances: o fa la partita della vita ("Se sono concentrato non ce n'è per nessuno"), oppure fa fare 8 gol ai gobbi.
Mi prendo il rischio, invece di essere sicuro di avere uno scandalo in difesa certo al 100%


----------



## VonVittel (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> [FONT="]Juventus (4-3-3): [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#666666][FONT="]Neto; Barzagli, Rugani, Bonucci, Alex Sandro, Rincon, Pjanic, Sturaro, Cuadrado, Mandzukic, Dybala.
> ...



Ma perché Calabria?! Basta! Ma lo capisce o no che stiamo subendo tanti gol perché non sa difendere il ragazzo? A maggior ragione in un ruolo non suo? E su Vincè, hai Antonelli. E usalo!


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2017)

si ok che Gomez è un pericolo pubblico ma inserire Zapata in questa partita è fuori da ogni logica, non gioca da 1 anno almeno, non ha ritmo partita, poi se abbiamo deciso di mollare la coppa italia è un'altro paio di maniche


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT=&]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata/Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca/Lapadula, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*



ma perchè Antonelli non gioca piu? cosa ha fatto di male??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Intanto con la vittoria del Napoli sulla Fiorentina o vinciamo noi la coppa oppure il sesto posto garantisce l'accesso ai preliminari di EL.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Totalmente disaccordo con la formazione che vuole schierare Vincenzo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2017)

Andiamo a casa. Semplicemente perchè abbiamo fregato la Juve due volte su due, visto il divario tra le rose non la freghiamo una terza, è quasi matematico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Andiamo a casa. Semplicemente perchè abbiamo fregato la Juve due volte su due, visto il divario tra le rose non la freghiamo una terza, è quasi matematico.



Guarda, sono Ingegnere, qui la matematica proprio non dice niente credimi.
Il passato recente dice che la Juve in 330' ci ha fatto 2 gol e ne ha presi altrettanti, ma non abbiamo mai giocato allo stadium.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bene, riposa Paletta che gioca da mesi e mesi e soprattutto gioca Zapata, e non il cesso paraguaiano. Calabria per Antonelli è l'unica scelta che non capisco. Boh.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Andiamo a casa. Semplicemente perchè abbiamo fregato la Juve due volte su due, visto il divario tra le rose non la freghiamo una terza, è quasi matematico.



La matematica applicata a una serie di risultati di calcio mi mancava. Complimenti!


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bene, riposa Paletta che gioca da mesi e mesi e soprattutto gioca Zapata, e non il cesso paraguaiano. Calabria per Antonelli è l'unica scelta che non capisco. Boh.



No, no e no. Sono scelte che si pagano queste! Devono giocare i migliori, e zapata non gioca da un anno. Stiamo scherzando? Contro la Juve per giunta.. devono giocare solo i titolari


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> No, no e no. Sono scelte che si pagano queste! Devono giocare i migliori, e zapata non gioca da un anno. Stiamo scherzando? Contro la Juve per giunta.. devono giocare solo i titolari



A me interessa vincere a Udine, domani non mi cambia tantissimo. Anche se passassimo, nella doppia sfida col Napoli abbiamo poche possibilità.


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A me interessa vincere a Udine, domani non mi cambia tantissimo. Anche se passassimo, nella doppia sfida col Napoli abbiamo poche possibilità.



Invece è l'unico trofeo che abbiamo, visto che il campionato non è cosa nostra. Basta con questa mentalità da perdenti. Io la pensavo così prima del toro in coppa solo perché avevamo torino, di nuovo, e poi Napoli. Ma visto i pochi punti fatti non me ne frega più nulla del campionato, voglio battere i gobbi e per questo ci vogliono i migliori in campo. Oltretutto domenica giochi contro l'udinese, non il Real Madrid. Se poi questi ragazzi sono già stanchi per due partite in più, quando abbiamo avuto solo e soltanto il campionato, mi viene da ridere per non piangere


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> No, no e no. Sono scelte che si pagano queste! Devono giocare i migliori, e zapata non gioca da un anno. Stiamo scherzando? Contro la Juve per giunta.. devono giocare solo i titolari



Non ci arriviamo comunque in Finale, siamo onesti. Non abbiamo una rosa per entrambe le competizioni, con la Juve allo stadium se ci va bene perdiamo di misura, ma solo se ci va bene. Io ho seriamente paura di un'asfaltata.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## malos (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Bacca....


----------



## zlatan (25 Gennaio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> si ok che Gomez è un pericolo pubblico ma inserire Zapata in questa partita è fuori da ogni logica, non gioca da 1 anno almeno, non ha ritmo partita, poi se abbiamo deciso di mollare la coppa italia è un'altro paio di maniche



Secondo me sa benissimo che chiunque metti prendiamo un'imbarcata da paura, tanto vale far giocare ogni tanto anche qualcuno che non ha mai giocato per un discorso di equilibri da spogliatoio. Mi aspetto Poli come prima sostituzione e Honda al posto di Suso dopo il terzo gol dei gobbi, giusto per dare contentini a destra e a manca. 
Mi sorprende vedere in campo Bacca francamente che per inutilità è secondo solo a Niang e De Sicglio oltre all'irrangiungibile capitano, ma spero che sia per fare giocare titolare domenica Lapa....


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Per la finale di supercoppa ero fiducioso ma oggi ho paura di guardarla! È come se l'effetto ''magico'' fosse svanito per sempre. Speriamo di non fare figuracce. Questi saranno incazzati neri!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Per la finale di supercoppa ero fiducioso ma oggi ho paura di guardarla! È come se l'effetto ''magico'' fosse svanito per sempre. Speriamo di non fare figuracce. Questi saranno incazzati neri!



tranquillo, ceduto niang si vince facile.


----------



## Kaw (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Ancora Calabria a sinistra, ma come è possibile?
Zapata poi...

Mah...


----------



## martinmilan (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Dybala esterno sinistro...che capra Allegri mamma mia.Uno degli allenatori tatticamente più insensati che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Alfabri (25 Gennaio 2017)

L'unico ampiamente impresentabile è Calabria a sinistra. Fino a prova contraria con Zapata titolare abbiamo strappato un posto in Champions, con Calabria terzino sinistro titolare saremmo da parte destra della classifica.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Perche Zapata raga?? Perche giustamente oggi una partita dove non possiamo svagliare nulla????



Alfabri ha scritto:


> L'unico ampiamente impresentabile è Calabria a sinistra.



Condivido, Calabria a sinistra è un vero peccato tattico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2017)

Va beh , Zapata .. e io che quasi si stavo per sperare ....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh , Zapata .. e io che quasi si stavo per sperare ....



Beh visto che giocare con la Juve allo stadium è una partita da o la va o la spacca ci sta.

Zapata può fare partite mostruose come partite disastrose. Gomez invece fa il suo , ma qualche cappella dentro ce la mette. Evidentemente Paletta ha bisogno di riposo (di fatto è l'unico turnover fatto) e Montella prova a beccare Zapata in versione Jolly.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Guardando alla panchina l'unica modifica che avrei fatto è Lapadula al posto di Bacca..per il resto questi abbiamo..chi doveva schierare?

Comunque leggendo la formazione della Juve mi pare evidente che ci temono, perché alla fine fanno risposare solo Higuain di pezzo da 90

Pjaca in panca...che bidonazzo abbiamo scansato!! (ovviamente stasera entrerà all'85esimo e ci purgherà..)


----------



## Aron (25 Gennaio 2017)

Anche se è una partita quasi impossibile da vincere, l'atteggiamento e il risultato diranno molto sulla condizione psicofisica della squadra.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma la Juve si schiera per davvero con la difesa a 4 con Barzagli terzino destro ?
Mi sono perso qualche invenzione Allegriana o si schierano con il 352 con Alex Sandro e Cuadrado larghi a centrocampo ?


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve si schiera per davvero con la difesa a 4 con Barzagli terzino destro ?
> Mi sono perso qualche invenzione Allegriana o si schierano con il 352 con Alex Sandro e Cuadrado larghi a centrocampo ?



Rincon Sturaro babba bia


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2017)

*Premium: Antonelli al posto di Calabria. 
Sky: Higuain in campo dal '1 con Asamoah al posto di Alex Sandro.*


----------



## Nils Liedholm (25 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera li eliminiamo. Ai rigori....


----------



## Nils Liedholm (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buona partita a tutti!


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Benissimo Antonelli al posto di Calabria.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Premium: Antonelli al posto di Calabria.
> Sky: Higuain in campo dal '1 con Asamoah al posto di Alex Sandro.*



Preferisco che giochino con Higuain ma senza Alex Sandro


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

*Le formazioni ufficiali
**
JUVENTUS: Neto; Barzagli, Bonucci, Rugani, Asamoah; Pjanic, Khedira; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain*
*
MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura*


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Gennaio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Premium: Antonelli al posto di Calabria.*


*

Deo gratias*


----------



## S T B (25 Gennaio 2017)

speriamo di non dover rincorrere subito anche stasera


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Già immagino Zapata annullare il tridente Juve come il Thiago Silva dei bei tempi...


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Zapata... meno male ha messo Antonelli almeno. Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2017)

Segna Zapata in estirada


----------



## Aron (25 Gennaio 2017)

Zapata alias mister autogol


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Forza ragazzi! Niente paura!


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate...


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

ora capisco perché giocava Calabria


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Gennaio 2017)

I deliri della Rai, prima parlano di Rube con un 4-3-2-1 poi Sconcerti che dice in realtà è un 4-4-2 poi la grafica dà un 3-4-3


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

L'annunciato massacro è iniziato.


----------



## malos (25 Gennaio 2017)

Echepalle


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ottimo


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Quante sono? 3 partite di seguito che prendiamo gol nei primi 10 minuti?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate è un cane


----------



## Igniorante (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che difesa, ogni azione della Juve è un pericolo, al di là del gol


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

Antonelli sveglia pls.


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

solito avvio scoppiettante


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ormai sta squadra è andata.. che fine.. anche la "magia" abbiamo perso?..


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2017)

Al momento antonelli sembra un deviato mentale


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Terzini da favola...


----------



## Black (25 Gennaio 2017)

Tutto ok non vi preoccupate. È la nostra strategia che prevede di far segnare l'avversario nei primi minuti


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Gennaio 2017)

Se manco gli stop sappiamo fare ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Differenza tecnica mostruosa tra le 2 formazioni. Grazie Berlusconi-Galliani.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate è agghiacciante


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

E' come vedere Riff contro Bills.


----------



## Butcher (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Abate ha paura del pallone? Perché non chiude?


----------



## malos (25 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Differenza tecnica mostruosa tra le 2 formazioni. Grazie Berlusconi-Galliani.



Fosse solo con la juve...si nota con quasi tutte le squadre. Montella finora aveva fatto miracoli.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Su Kucka c'era fallo..


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate male, antonelli ha la scusa del rientro ma sia suso che bonaventura qualche volta dovrebbero rientrare per coprire.


----------



## sballotello (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che vergogna, già sotto?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Suso non puó ogni volta dormire e lasciar andare Antonelli, e che diamine.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Asamoah pare Roberto Carlos.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

E' Cafù, non Asamoah


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Qua finisce male


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma andate a quel paese schifosi


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Gennaio 2017)

Errorino di donnarumma.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Gennaio 2017)

La differenza di avere anche tanti tiratori..
Noi già assai se abbiamo bonaventura..


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qua finisce male



Era prevedibilissimo, quelle due vittorie ce le faranno pagare tantissimo


----------



## VonVittel (25 Gennaio 2017)

Si sapeva che finiva malissimo. Poi Pjanic ho già iniziato ad insultarlo appena han dato fallo ai gobbi. Abbiamo finito la benzina


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

2 gol per la mediocrità di Abate. Sul primo lascia 5-6 metri ad Asamoah, sul secondo obbliga al raddoppio Kucka perchè era a raccogliere margherite.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 500 Milioni Dopo Stasera


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

partita chiusa.. vabbè ormai ci rimane il campionato, ma con lo straordianrio mercato di gennaio la vedo dura.. prevedo un crollo a metà febbraio..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Gennaio 2017)

Boh, sarà ma Donnarumma io lo vedo in calo.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Amen


----------



## malos (25 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbè dai pensiamo positivo meglio uscire stasera che con la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 500 Milioni Dopo Stasera



Non ha colpe, la punizione è stata calciata bene e la barriera per me era ben oltre la distanza regolamentare. Per uno come Pjanic era quasi un calcio di rigore.


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma ancora male.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Differenza tecnica mostruosa tra le 2 formazioni. Grazie Berlusconi-Galliani.


Alla fine è questo. Quella capra di Allegro ha capito che la cosa migliore è mettere i più bravi in campo, quindi Pjamic Cuadrado Dybala Hiuguan Manzkycic


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

_"Berlusconi è il presidentissimo che ha vinto più trofei"_


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera ci scherzano senza fermarsi


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che sciagura abate


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci stiamo capendo proprio un kaiser


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> _"Berlusconi è il presidentissimo che ha vinto più trofei"_


Ma sinceramente me la prendo pure con sti grandi cinesi io.. avevate una squadra che poteva dire la sua e mandate a quel paese il mercato di gennaio? Che fenomeni da baraccone..


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buonanotte va


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate è veramente un cancro, altro che De Sciglio...


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Boh, sarà ma Donnarumma io lo vedo in calo.


 Sarebbe cosa buona se quel maiale di pizzaiolo la smettesse di parlare di denaro e businness


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente me la prendo pure con sti grandi cinesi io.. avevate una squadra che poteva dire la sua e mandate a quel paese il mercato di gennaio? Che fenomeni da baraccone..



.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Gennaio 2017)

Montella spiegami perché siamo più sbilanciati di una squadra di Zeman. Ti era andata di lusso col catenaccio e ora stiamo rovinando tutto


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che grandi terzini, stanno decidendo la partita


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Stuprati da Asamoah.


----------



## fra29 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Con il senno di poi facevamo meglio a presentarci con Honda, Poli, Gomez e compagnia.. almeno avevamo l'alibi del turnover.. un massacro


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

il centrocampo fa ******


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che ca**o sta facendo Abate??? Lo leva o no?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Buonanotte va



Vado pure io.
Buonanotte a tutti.


----------



## Aron (25 Gennaio 2017)

Tornata Barbara, tornati i conflitti in società e nello spogliatoio.

Siamo tornati la squadra da sesto/settimo posto dell'anno scorso.


----------



## malos (25 Gennaio 2017)

De Sciglio con loro diventa Maldini.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Gennaio 2017)

70 % di possesso palla ma dominano loro. Il "tiki taka" non porta a nulla


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tornata Barbara, tornati i conflitti in società e nello spogliatoio.



Perchè tu credi che a Barbara freghi qualcosa della squadra? O al padre? O al pelato in tribuna?


----------



## alcyppa (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che ebete locatelli


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

evitiamo la goleada please..


----------



## wfiesso (25 Gennaio 2017)

bella melma... meglio spegnere


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che fallo è, dai..


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Pentolacci non serve a un tubo,non capisco l' insistenza su sto cancro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente me la prendo pure con sti grandi cinesi io.. avevate una squadra che poteva dire la sua e mandate a quel paese il mercato di gennaio? Che fenomeni da baraccone..


 Infatti


----------



## Aron (25 Gennaio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perchè tu credi che a Barbara freghi qualcosa della squadra? O al padre? O al pelato in tribuna?



Barbara e Galliani si scornano, e gli effetti della disarmonia societaria arrivano fino allo spogliatoio. 
Tra l'altro ora non sono neanche due, ma tre considerando anche Fassone.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pentolacci non serve a un tubo,non capisco l' insistenza su sto cancro.



Vedi alternative? Non scrivere Pasalic per piacere


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pentolacci non serve a un tubo,non capisco l' insistenza su sto cancro.



Non ci sono gli uomini ragazzi, anche se toglie Bertolacci chi deve mettere? Poli? Sosa? Cosa cambia?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che stupido Kucka dai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci , Abate , Kucka che cancri


----------



## alcyppa (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mettesse Deulofeu almeno altrimenti continuare a vedere 'sta porcheria non ha senso


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Il peggiore nettamente Abate, 12 uomo della Juve


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Montella spiegami perché siamo più sbilanciati di una squadra di Zeman. Ti era andata di lusso col catenaccio e ora stiamo rovinando tutto



Altro inizio disastroso, enessima partita regalatà e preparata male da Montella..


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ogni contatto per la Juve è fallo, vabbè ..


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque statisticamente sarebbe stato qualcosa di clamoroso. Il Milan ha vinto 2 incontri su 3 pur essendo quotato a 6. È già tanto averne vinta una. Due è un risultato grandioso.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fallo inventato su Higuain, ma dai


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Altro inizio disastroso, enessima partita regalatà e preparata male da Montella..



ma sarà colpa dei giocatori che entrano in campo mosci e poco concentrati.. devono per forza subire per reagire.. il problema è sempre lo stesso da anni!


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Sì Pasalic è meglio di Bertolazzi,pur non essendo certo un fenomeno.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente me la prendo pure con sti grandi cinesi io.. avevate una squadra che poteva dire la sua e mandate a quel paese il mercato di gennaio? Che fenomeni da baraccone..



+1


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Altro inizio disastroso, enessima partita regalatà e preparata male da Montella..


 Sisi non sono i giocatori, è colpa di Montella ma certo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quanto parla sto bosniaco di melma?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che gruppo di pagliacci sti ladri


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma sarà colpa dei giocatori che entrano in campo mosci e poco concentrati.. devono per forza subire per reagire.. il problema è sempre lo stesso da anni!



No, qua c'entra anche il lavoro del allenatore.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci stiamo capendo nulla...


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

molto male... come al solito regaliamo il primo tempo..


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ancora con sti cinesi, ma non vi rendete conto che anche questa volta ne stanno uscendo indenni?


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sisi non sono i giocatori, è colpa di Montella ma certo



Entrambi!


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

il Porto se la gioca alla pari con questi


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Se potessi Pjanic lo ricoprirei di schiaffi dal primo al novantesimo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Lo abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta?


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No, qua c'entra anche il lavoro del allenatore.



era cosi anche l'anno scorso..


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Stanno facendo tutti schifo, ma quel cesso colombiano non posso più vederlo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma sarà colpa dei giocatori che entrano in campo mosci e poco concentrati.. devono per forza subire per reagire.. il problema è sempre lo stesso da anni!


 Non capisco proprio quelli che si lamentano di Montella o dei giocatori in campo,c ome se Montella avesse lasciato in panchina dei fenomeni


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Soliti discorsi,manca qualità nei terzini e nelle mezz'ali.E i zero tiri in porta stanno lì a dimostrarlo.


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

quanto male mi fa vedere Jack fuori ruolo, non ne avete idea


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abate 3.
Bacca, Bertolacci, Locatelli 4.
Bonaventura 6.
Montella 10.
Gli altri tutti 5.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non capisco proprio quelli che si lamentano di Montella o dei giocatori in campo,c ome se Montella avesse lasciato in panchina dei fenomeni



beh i giocatori sono responsabili del loro atteggiamento.. non sono neanche scesi in campo..


----------



## prebozzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Non la sto vedendo. Meno male direi, a giudicare dai commenti.


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

io ne ho visti tanti di uomini di m3rda nella vita, ma come lo zingaro che hanno a centrocampo veramente pochi


----------



## Pivellino (25 Gennaio 2017)

Io sono troppo irritato e costretto a vedere la partita senza audio altrimenti fracasso la tv.
Cioè diciamolo, la Juve gioca in difesa in casa 11 sotto la linea della palla e devo anche sentire questi commentatori che la slinguazzano a iosa.

Certo noi siamo poco.


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca ormai è inutile,ma il nostro possesso palla lento e sterile non aiuta la prima punta,qualunque essa sia.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

onestamente me l'aspettavo una partita così, al conad stadium chiunque viene stuprato.....poi loro stanno ancora rosicando per la supercoppa. 

ci stava una partita del genere. 
sui nostri che dire ? vogliamo parlare del divario tecnico ? dai....non capisco le incazzature di molti. 

aggiungiamoci un arbitro che ammonisce ad ogni svenimento juventino e la frittata è fatta. 

testa a udine please.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2017)

Il 2-0 dopo 20 minuti, un classico


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta?



No.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ancora con sti cinesi, ma non vi rendete conto che anche questa volta ne stanno uscendo indenni?


 L abbiamo detto che il nano e l antennista sono due schifosi criminali che hanno rovinato il Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Neanche un tiro in porta e 0-2 dopo 20 minuti. Lasciamo perdere va.


----------



## robs91 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Io sono troppo irritato e costretto a vedere la partita senza audio altrimenti fracasso la tv.
> Cioè diciamolo, la Juve gioca in difesa in casa 11 sotto la linea della palla e devo anche sentire questi commentatori che la slinguazzano a iosa.
> 
> Certo noi siamo poco.



Giocano sempre così,è una scelta precisa.Tra l'altro noi soffriamo enormemente contro le squadre chiuse quindi....


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Montella spiegami perché siamo più sbilanciati di una squadra di Zeman. Ti era andata di lusso col catenaccio e ora stiamo rovinando tutto



Già, non capisco perché si sia fissato col giocare così. Per carità, grande idea, ma non abbiamo i giocatori per farlo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Come al solito bell'approccio alla partita, belli carichi e concentrati nonostante la juve giochi in contropiede come la maggior parte delle volte. Mi chiedo come sia possibile compromettere ogni santa partita nei primi venti minuti. Poi quando capiremo che i punti anche con la furbizia e disonestà sarà sempre troppo tardi, non andiamo per terra nemmeno quando ci sono i falli; guardate pjanic, dybala, mandzukic, higuain, cuadrado e tutti gli altri come simulano e fanno sceneggiate per prendere falli e far sanzionare gli avversari o comeaccerchiano l'arbitro su OGNI decisione, a favore o contro che sia: ne traggono solo vantaggi. O come callejon e mertens...
Certo a questo Milan non basta solo quello, pensassimo per il momento a sembrare decenti.


----------



## Kaw (25 Gennaio 2017)

Sono uscto di casa subito dopo il secondo gol perchè il cane è stato male...
Non avevo particolari aspettative per la partita, e anzi temevo pure che scendessero in campo molli, e così è stato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Gennaio 2017)

Metterei dentro Pasalic e Lapadula, per Bertolacci e Kucka prima che venga espulso. Centrocampo Pasalic Locatelli 442.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Io sono troppo irritato e costretto a vedere la partita senza audio altrimenti fracasso la tv.
> Cioè diciamolo, la Juve gioca in difesa in casa 11 sotto la linea della palla e devo anche sentire questi commentatori che la slinguazzano a iosa.
> 
> Certo noi siamo poco.




irritante è dire poco..


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come abbiamo fatto a batterli a Doha?


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Metterei dentro Pasalic e Lapadula, per Bertolacci e Kucka prima che venga espulso. Centrocampo Pasalic Locatelli 442.



Io farei entrare Montella al posto di Bacca..


----------



## Petrecte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo di una pochezza imbarazzante ... ok il divario tecnico , ok che giochiamo alla conad , ma almeno la voglia di non farsi prendere per il culo dai .... almeno la corsa , l'orgoglio , un p'ò di orgoglio .....


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Imbarazzanti, ma è normale. La squadra è scarsa e la differenza tra i due 11 è abissale.
Tutto nella norma, come il fatto che si si stia delineando l'ennesima stagione fallimentare...


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Vorrei capire che cosa ha sbagliato Montella se Abate (per alcuni milanisti il terzino più quotato del gruppo) commette grossolani errori


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Solito ridicolo primo tempo. Complimenti per la preparazione della partita Montella. L'ennesimo capolavoro stagionale.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> io ne ho visti tanti di uomini di m3rda nella vita, ma come lo zingaro che hanno a centrocampo veramente pochi


 E anche l altro zingaro in attacco. Se Kucka deve essere espulso spero che almeno lo faccia con stile, magari chiudendo anzitempo la carriera di uno dei due zingari


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> onestamente me l'aspettavo una partita così, al conad stadium chiunque viene stuprato.....poi loro stanno ancora rosicando per la supercoppa.
> 
> ci stava una partita del genere.
> sui nostri che dire ? vogliamo parlare del divario tecnico ? dai....non capisco le incazzature di molti.
> ...


Come non darti ragione...hanno vinto 27 partite di fila e per qualcuno si deve giocare alla pari altrimenti è un fallimento
Il divario tra le due squadre è abissale e se loro giocano con intensità non ci può essere partita...ed è quello che sta succedendo...simply...


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a batterli a Doha?



a Doha loro pensavano di vincere facile, hanno preso la partita sottogamba e l'hanno puntualmente presa in quel posto. Stasera sono partiti subito come un treno.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a batterli a Doha?



In casa loro giocano a tremila, è un fattore troppo grande. A me comunque pare anche svanita la magia che c'era prima, li vedo troppo compassati e molli i nostri.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non capisco proprio quelli che si lamentano di Montella o dei giocatori in campo,c ome se Montella avesse lasciato in panchina dei fenomeni



Paletta non è un fenomeno ma questa partita doveva giocarla..

Questa era una partita perfetta per avere Lapadula "molto" vicino a Bonucci, invece preferisce Bacca che non fa assolutamente nulla..

Jack doveva giocare a centrocampo con Deulofeu esterno


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca l'ultima volta che ha tirato in porta era al derby di gennaio 2016.
Il nostro possesso palla (67,9%) è quasi interamente il torello Gigio-Romagnoli-Zapata...
Il calcio è un'altra cosa...
Da 4 partite prendiamo 2 gol in 20', ma tiri in porta al 45' sempre 0...
C'è qualcosa che non va, un analfabeta lo capirebbe più velocemente


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti, ma è normale. La squadra è scarsa e la differenza tra i due 11 è abissale.
> Tutto nella norma, come il fatto che si si stia delineando l'ennesima stagione fallimentare...



Dai, almeno godi un po' pure te


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che se con la juve non hai nemmeno la voglia di dimostrare di essere superiore almeno con la grinta e con il cuore o almeno con l'orgoglio di non essere umiliati questi sono i risultati. Sembrano spaventati a giocare al conad. Comunque a differenza del solito, mi aspetto un secondo tempo come o peggio del primo, spero di sbagliarmi ma vediamo...


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che stuprata stiamo subendo. Zero idee. Zero gioco. Comunque è davvero impossibile batterli in casa. Ora dentro Deuolefu.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma c'era il fallo su Asamoah da cui poi è scaturito il raddoppio? Sinceramente mi pare che Kucka lo sfiori appena e non gli tocca le gambe


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Zapata sta giocando bene. Forse il migliore.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

la stagione si concluderà in modo disastroso.. squadra troppo corta, non abbiamo alternative valide e cominciamo ad essere esauriti psicologicamente e fra poco anche fisicamente... GRAZIE PRESIDENTE!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Leggo tanti commenti catastrofici....allora vi chiedo....fatemi anche un solo esempio di squadra Italiana che negli ultimi anni è andata allo Stadium se l'è giocata alla pari ed ha portato a casa il risultato...
Forza Ragazzi su col morale...che non sono queste le squadre con le quali possiamo/dobbiamo competere...


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E anche l altro zingaro in attacco. Se Kucka deve essere espulso spero che almeno lo faccia con stile, magari chiudendo anzitempo la carriera di uno dei due zingari



magari


----------



## fra29 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Immaginiamo per un attimo Bacca sul tiro di Dybala.. la differenza tra le due squadre è riassunta là. Divario imbarazzante questa sera.. il giocattolo si è rotto e in 3 settimane abbiamo vanificato quanto fatto da settembre.. speriamo in un miracolo per l'EL..


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo tornati al modulo di Inzaghi e Mihajlovic... non due ali ma due guardalinee...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma c'era il fallo su Asamoah da cui poi è scaturito il raddoppio? Sinceramente mi pare che Kucka lo sfiori appena e non gli tocca le gambe



gli ha dato un pestone.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Gran gol questo! Grande!


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Vacca!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

bene, 1 peretta è dentro.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca! Bel gol! Dai!


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

Golazooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2017)

Splendido gol, finalmente.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Leggo tanti commenti catastrofici....allora vi chiedo....fatemi anche un solo esempio di squadra Italiana che negli ultimi anni è andata allo Stadium se l'è giocata alla pari ed ha portato a casa il risultato...
> Forza Ragazzi su col morale...che non sono queste le squadre con le quali possiamo/dobbiamo competere...



Abbiamo appena vinto un troffeo contro questi "marziani"..

Poi ti dico che è difficile parlare di morale quando abbiamo una patetica società italocinese che ha fatto assolutamente di tutto per distruggere la nostra stagione.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Gennaio 2017)

Gran gol. E Locatelli stupido, idiota


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo carriera finita, 'sto infame.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mavaff


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Demente. E demente chi lo ha lasciato in campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2017)

Loca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che stupido che stupido che stupido, ma come fai???


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

Se vabbè


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo Carlos


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Grandeeee carloooossssssssssssssss


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

mai una gioia..


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> a Doha loro pensavano di vincere facile, hanno preso la partita sottogamba e l'hanno puntualmente presa in quel posto. Stasera sono partiti subito come un treno.


 Veramente erano partiti a razzo pure lì, la differenza è che il primo tempo si era chiuso in pareggio.

Ma cmq stasera loro sono indemoniati. Lo sarei anch io se con una squadra da pkaystion avessi perso la supercoppa. Polli loro.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Speranze già finite. Porca


----------



## alcyppa (25 Gennaio 2017)

L'ho detto che è un ebete questo


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli idiota.
Due scivolate inutili...


----------



## fra29 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Come chiudere una partita quando il fato ci aveva sorriso..


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Montella non fa un cambio nemmeno a menargli. Mai.


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

ah ah l'ha appena toccato, quel frocetto si è messo a piangere


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Questa è l'inesperienza


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2017)

Te pareva che Bacca tira fuori il golasso inutile prima della partita in cui deve giocare Lapadula?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Questa è l'inesperienza



Concordo, due interventi troppo plateali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che asino il Loca , 2 ammonizioni inutili .


----------



## Black (25 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli nooooo. Che ca.. ta che ha fatto


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

che palle, se cerano speranze adesso con l'uomo in meno la vedo dura... Non condanno Locatelli è giovane e capita... speriamo impari dai suoi errori


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo appena vinto un troffeo contro questi "marziani"..*
> 
> Poi ti dico che è difficile parlare di morale quando abbiamo una patetica società italocinese che ha fatto assolutamente di tutto per distruggere la nostra stagione.


In casa loro è tutta un'altra storia...giocano con una intensità pazzesca...basta vedere quello che hanno fatto Roma e Napoli in campionato...praticamente niente di più di quello che stiamo facendo noi stasera...


----------



## sballotello (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che palle dio cannnn


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mettesse defelou per bacca e pasalic per kucka.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

finisce male....


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Notare che ora che lo hanno preso, hanno riniziato a giocare e siamo esattamente come nei primi 20 minuti...


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

L ho già detto, se devi farti espellere fai in modo che Pierino Dobala non si alzi più. Mah...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Te pareva che Bacca tira fuori il golasso inutile prima della partita in cui deve giocare Lapadula?



tanto ormai, con niang venduto ce lo dobbiamo cmq tenere fino a giugno, pazienza. 

spero almeno che il gol l'abbia sbloccato, ultimamente ha giocato partite imbarazzanti.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che cambio sarebbe.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

fuori ebete dentro pasalic


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Pjanic sarà anche bravo ma è veramente odioso! Fair Play zero un lamento unico! Che schifo!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ottimo Kucka sulla fascia.
Vuole proprio rimanere in 9 Montella.


----------



## viaggio (25 Gennaio 2017)

antonelli capitano??? bonaventura!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Furbo Allegri a mettere Alex Sandro ora che abbiamo Kuco ammonito lì..


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ci vuole uno che faccia l'ala a destra ma a centrocampo, Suso è un uomo in meno così...
Vediamo sto Deulofeu


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che scene fanno sti qui ??


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

dentro alex sandro.. adesso ci stuprano sulle fasce..


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Pjanic sarà anche bravo ma è veramente odioso! Fair Play zero un lamento unico! Che schifo!



I più odiosi sono tutti lì... Lui, Chiellini, Bonucci.. tutta gente che spicca per sportività


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Suo non ha fatto nulla fino ad ora. In supercoppa è stato devastante


----------



## malos (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che bella la premier dove certi comportamenti sono stroncati sul nascere.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Suo non ha fatto nulla fino ad ora. In supercoppa è stato devastante


Ci credo aveva davanti evra. Finché Alex Sandro ci stavano stuprando.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Suo non ha fatto nulla fino ad ora. In supercoppa è stato devastante



In Supercoppa aveva nonno evra sulla fascia..


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Se l'avesse passata a sinistra poteva essere gol.

Probabilità di fare gol su punizione: 2%


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Pjanic sarà anche bravo ma è veramente odioso! Fair Play zero un lamento unico! Che schifo!


Faccia da schiaffi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

*****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Metti defecoso. Cavolo. Vediamo se ha questa potenza fisica. Potrebbe essere decisivo.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, almeno godi un po' pure te



Già...dovrei andare a fare i caroselli per il 6° posto, o per essermela giocata con la juventus...
p.s. non colgo la provocazione. Sono sul forum dal 2007, quando Maldini alzava la coppa ad Atene. Mi mancava di sentirmi dare dell'antimilanista....


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Confido nell'arbitro che lasci in 10 anche loro. PErò se Montella se la giocasse con Lapadula e deulofeu sarebbe meglio


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ci credo aveva davanti evra. Finché Alex Sandro ci stavano stuprando.



Ecco. Almeno qualcuno che è equilibrato sulle prestazioni dei nostri...


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che caprone zapata che caprone!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Trippone maledetto, a Napoli non si muoveva..


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Che nervi Montella. Che nervi. Ma fai un cavolo di cambio.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

si vabbè.. noi ogni fallo è giallo..


----------



## Black (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma questo arbitro ammonisce ad ogni fallo?


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma ogni fallo è ammonizione?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

quel cane qua ha preso lezioni da tagliavento.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Già...dovrei andare a fare i caroselli per il 6° posto, o per essermela giocata con la juventus...
> p.s. non colgo la provocazione. Sono sul forum dal 2007, quando Maldini alzava la coppa ad Atene. Mi mancava di sentirmi dare dell'antimilanista....



No, sono semplicemente stanco di vedere gente come te, che esce fuori soltanto nelle sconfitte per dire 've l'avevo detto che noi siamo scarsi'. Mi chiedo gente come te, Serafini, ecc., che fine farà nel caso tornassimo grandi..


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Montella sveglia!!!! Tra un pò saremo spompi e ce ne fanno altri 2 se tiene li stessi tutto il tempo


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Niente. A che ci servono 3 cambi? A che serve cercare 1 mese un giocatore?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma butta nella mischia deulofeu montè..


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

I cambi QUANDO??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ecco.. l'ho chiamato..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Per gigio niente coretto "m...a" eh...
Ci sperano i gobbacci.....


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Daje, Gerard..


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Cambio con 15 minuti di ritardo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che fa Antonello???


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

Antonelli ahahahha


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

E' andato a prenderla di testa antonelli


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Antonelli ahahahah sto morendo


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

Telecronisti gobbi schifosi bastsrfi


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ora siamo spompati e il cambio sarà inutile


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

mamma mia delo


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo Deulofeu... Ma che s'è mangiato!!!


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Doveva uscire Suso...
Bacca era utile in 10


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Sono cmq dei ********** a giocare meglio in 10 che in 11 , devono sempre andare sotto per capirlo


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Telecronisti gobbi schifosi bastsrfi



Telecronaca faziosissima


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

E' velocissimo, cavolo.. Tira di destro però lì..


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

peccato! avessimo giocato così tutta la partita la vincevamo..


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Doveva uscire Suso...
> Bacca era utile in 10


Magari Suso no ma sarebbero serviti 2-3 attaccanti per giocarsela tutta


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Bellissimo scatto e controllo. Ciao Niang.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Telecronisti gobbi schifosi bastsrfi



schifosissimi! La giuve non è cosi eccezionale.. siamo noi ad aver regalato il primo tempo.. ma a sentire il telecronisti sembra di giocare contro il milan di Sacchi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma cosa fa Bertolacci?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ecco il tre..


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, sono semplicemente stanco di vedere gente come te, che esce fuori soltanto nelle sconfitte per dire 've l'avevo detto che noi siamo scarsi'. Mi chiedo gente come te, Serafini, ecc., che fine farà nel caso tornassimo grandi..



Che fine vuoi che si faccia...godremmo. 
Come, nel piccolo, abbiamo goduto anche in Supercoppa, e non mi pare di essere sparito dal forum in quel periodo.
Come ti ho detto, c'ero anche 10 anni fa quando vincevamo.
Ora è logico che si dica che si va male. Cos'altro dobbiamo dire? Come possiamo essere ottimisti?
Ci sentivamo insultare quando anni fa criticavamo per primi l'operato della società. Ora veniamo presi per pazzi quando esprimiamo dubbi sui cinesi e sul futuro di questa squadra. Ciascuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, e il forum esiste anche per riunire i diversi stati d'animo.
Sulla partita di stasera, sono convinto di aver detto un'evidenza. La differenza di valore tra le due squadre è abissale, ed è normale perdere. Stiamo facendo anche troppo, e mi va bene.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

entra tsunami honda..


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2017)

honda


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mah

Che bocciatura per Lapadula!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma lo sanno quanto manca?


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Magari Suso no ma sarebbero serviti 2-3 attaccanti per giocarsela tutta



Per me oggi Suso voto 2


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Spero che Mertens gliene faccia 10


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2017)

Solito primo tempo regalato. Peccato.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Honda cosa diamine stava facendo invece di sovrapporsi?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Forza Napoli. Spero non vincano nulla i gobbi dopati ladri.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Eliminazione scontata. Ora dobbiamo ripartire con umiltà e rialzare la testa.


----------



## Aron (25 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbè era quasi impossibile vincere, figuriamoci con un'espulsione.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

*Juve - Milan 2-1 FINALE.

Milan eliminato dalla Coppa Italia.*


----------



## milan1899 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buon secondo tempo... ma il primo...lasciamo perdere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Quantomeno abbiamo salvato la faccia, ad ogni modo il Napoli sarà stuprato se giocano a Torino..


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mah, sti allenatori che hanno i "mesi neri" nei quali non ne vincono una...


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Gigio 7
Abate 5
Zapata 7
Romagnoli 5,5
Antonelli 4
Kucka 6
Locatelli 1
Bertolacci 4
Suso 2
Bacca 6
Bonaventura 6


Pasalic 6
Deulofeu sv
Honda sv


----------



## Alex (25 Gennaio 2017)

dispiace avere regalato ancora una volta più di un tempo della partita. Comunque sta juve ha ben poco da festeggiare: messi sotto da una squadra in 10


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Pazzesco. Siamo qua a dire eliminazione scontata, ora stiamo sereni e puntiamo al fantastico 6° posto.
Una volta si parlava di vittoria, poi 4° posto, adesso 6° e tra un pò parleremo della squadra di uno degli uomini più ricchi d'Europa che punta alla salvezza nella attuale serie A.


----------



## diavolo (25 Gennaio 2017)

PEccato aver regalato un tempo


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 5
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5
Kucka 6
Locatelli 5
Bertolacci 4,5
Suso 5
Bacca 6,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Pasalic 6
Deulofeu 6,5
Honda sv


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Donnaruma 6,5
Abate 3
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5,5
Kucka 6
Locatelli 3
Bertolacci 5
Suso 5
Bacca 6
Bonaventura 6,5


Pasalic 5


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Finita! Sono arrabbiato! entriamo in campo sempre con l'atteggiamento sbagliato.. non si può regalare sempre il primo tempo agli avversari! avessimo giocato come il secondo tempo la portavamo a casa, ne sono certo!! La cosa più insopportabili sono questi pseudo telecronisti gobbi... da prendere a schiaffi...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Contrariamente a quello che credevo, il solito bel secondo tempo. Peccato che le partite durino 90 minuti, che giochiamo i primi tempi da oratorio e che Locatelli sia stato ingenuo ma è giovane e ci sta. Giocatori della juve imbarazzanti, 90 minuti in contropiede, tuffi e sceneggiate a più non posso che fanno passare la voglia di vedere calcio in Italia, con Irrati che dava corda e Milan patito in casa in 10 per 45 minuti. Solita telecronaca vergognosa, aspetto solo che li becchino di nuovo a fare omaggi e regalini ai giornalisti, prima o poi succederà, perchè non è possibile: silenzi imbarazzanti quando c'è un replay che dà torto alla juve, giù di giudizi sbagliati riguardando i replay quando sono a favore della juve o quando il replay non viene mostrato e continui elogi faziosi quando un giocatore della juve fa le cose più banali; appena un cenno positivo a labbra contratte sul secondo tempo del milan in 10. Ora bisogna giocare anche i primi tempi e ripartiremo. Daje!


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2017)

I ragazzi se la sono giocata a testa alta ed in 10. Peccato aver buttato il primo tempo e qualche cambio sbagliato da parte di Vincenzo


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Gennaio 2017)

Uscire dalla Coppa Italia quest'anno è un vero peccato, soprattutto per il fatto di avere regalato un tempo intero, visto che poi anche in 10 il carattere è uscito.Credo che debbano solo rimproverare se stessi, questa storia dei primi tempi buttati ha veramente stancato!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2017)

E adesso pensiamo alle partite serie.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Gennaio 2017)

Giusto per sapere, quando tornerebbe montolivo?


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mi ha fatto una buona impressione Deulofeu. Cmq Montella deve lavorare sui primi tempi, l'allenatore si vede anche da là


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Come sempre cominciamo sempre a giocare nel secondo tempo. Deulofeu mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione. Speriamo di aver trovato un gran giocatore.


----------



## Julian (25 Gennaio 2017)

questi quà in casa perdono ogni morte di papa.... se non vai lì ad aggredirli dal primo minuto con rabbia e intensità perdi ma le squadre italiane entrano in quello stadio già sconfitte di testa


----------



## Kaw (25 Gennaio 2017)

Con il secondo tempo abbiamo riscattato il primo, ma ovviamente non è bastato.
Avrei voluto giocarmela in 11, perchè l'inferiorità numerica non si è proprio sentita.
Peccato, ho la sensazione che l'abbiamo buttata un pò via.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Gennaio 2017)

Abbiamo perso pure questa..
Speriamo di riscattarci nella partita fondamentale di Udine ora..


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda la stagione è finita, ovviamente c'e da ringraziare la società per essere già a gennaio fuori di TUTTO.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Gennaio 2017)

Imho mi spiace uscire colla Juve ma tanto non credo avremmo fatto strada quest'anno.

A proposito, lo stadio della Juve+Giocatori è un continuo dire all'arbitro cosa deve fare e fischiare, pazzesco.
Mai visto due giocatori luridi come Pjanic e Mandzukic, ah si forse Nedved.
E' uno scandalo.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Non è questione di sbagliare l'approccio nella prima mezz'ora, è che nei primi trenta minuti gli avversari ovviamente sono più freschi e possono approfittare al meglio del nostro pressing sballato. Semplicemente. Montella deve lavorare su questo fattore..


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

Cmq l'idea della difesa a tre non mi è affatto dispiaciuta, bravo Vincenzella.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso pure questa..
> Speriamo di riscattarci nella partita fondamentale di Udine ora..



E' la seconda, contro due squadre attrezzate per giocare in CL. No perché da come parlate pare che veniamo da cinque sconfitte consecutive.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda la stagione è finita, ovviamente c'e da ringraziare la società per essere già a gennaio fuori di TUTTO.



Io non so, ma che aspettative avevate francamente?


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2017)

Le partite durano 90min. Hanno vinto per un goal fortuito iniziale e una punizione che a loro è entrata e a noi no.

Preferisco un allenatore che gioca a calcio a uno che rischia di perderla in 10 perché vince 2 a 0 e si copre con una squadra di campioni contro una squadra di ragazzini. Forza Milan! Il più bel Milan dai tempi di Ancelotti.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Gennaio 2017)

E anche quando perdo guardo le partite senza spegnere la TV come mi è successo da Allegri (compreso) in poi.


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ottimo primo tempo loro, ottimo secondo tempo nostro, in generale una gran partita. Peccato per l'espulsione di Locatelli, ma queste sono le pecche dell'inesperienza, sicuramente imparerà qualcosa da questa situazione. In porta Donnarumma è parso insicuro, pareva più Abbiati che Donnarumma. In difesa molto bene i centrali (anche Zapata ottima partita), i terzini invece così così ma si sa che il livello quello è. A centrocampo anche si fa quel che si può con Kucka a reggere fisicamente la squadra e Bertolacci a cercar di combinar qualcosa (poco a dire il vero). In attacco Suso stanco e pressato manco fosse Messi ha fornito una prestazione anonima, bene Bacca che ha sfruttato a dover le poche occasioni avute, Bonaventura da 6 per l'impegno e la partecipazione al gioco. Nota positiva Deulofeu, tecnicamente valido come si sapeva e bravo a chiudere su Cuadrato quando Antonelli è caduto come un sacco di patate. In generale soddisfatto di Montella per aver messo in seria difficoltà la Juve nel proprio stadio e addirittura con un uomo in meno


----------



## milan1899 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque con Deulofeu in campo ci divertiamo... con lui Jack e Suso c è qualità


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Giusto per sapere, quando tornerebbe montolivo?



spero mai..


----------



## URABALO (25 Gennaio 2017)

Indicazione importante in ottica campionato,schierare un tridente in formato Napoli con Deulofeu da falso nove potrebbe essere una mossa che darà molta sostanza.
Abbiamo visto quanto può essere fastidiosa la sua rapidità soprattutto nel muoversi alle spalle dei difensori. Questo è un talento vero,ma non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Montag84 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me il problema è che abbiamo un problema di fisico. Se gli altri alzano il ritmo noi subiamo SEMPRE.

Ma del secondo giallo a Bonucci non parliamo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Partita molto simile a quella con il Napoli. La squadra ha veramente due palle enormi, ormai è evidente. E di questa cosa sono molto orgoglioso e contento.
Però si commettono sempre i soliti errori, ormai è una costante.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' la seconda, contro due squadre attrezzate per giocare in CL. No perché da come parlate pare che veniamo da cinque sconfitte consecutive.



Veniamo pure da due vittorie (anzi, a Doha sarebbe pareggio) in 7 partite.


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Finita! Sono arrabbiato! entriamo in campo sempre con l'atteggiamento sbagliato.. non si può regalare sempre il primo tempo agli avversari! avessimo giocato come il secondo tempo la portavamo a casa, ne sono certo!! La cosa più insopportabili sono questi pseudo telecronisti gobbi... da prendere a schiaffi...



purtroppo quando prendi a brucia pelo un gol su rimpallo e uno su calcio piazzato l'atteggiamento conta poco.


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq l'idea della difesa a tre non mi è affatto dispiaciuta, bravo Vincenzella.



L'avevo "richiesta" due giorni fa quando Suso non sembrava farcela...
Ci sono tre problemi però: 
- abbiamo solo 4 centrali
- non puoi schierare Suso
- abbiamo solo due attaccanti 

Per il resto, un 3-5-2 sarebbe una formazione che può sfruttare alcune caratteristiche della rosa che abbiamo


----------



## Symon (25 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato...
Tre partite in cui dominiamo gli avversari (e che avversari...la PRIMA, LA TERZA e un super TORINO), ma che giochiamo entrando in campo con 15 minuti di ritardo. 
Già con il Napoli che è la squadra col miglior possesso palla, li abbiamo costretti nella loro metà campo, con la Juve stessa cosa ma pure in dieci...ci gira male, ma abbiamo una meravigliosa forza di volontà e gran carattere.
Con Deulofeu avremo anche quel cinismo che Bacca ha lasciato in Colombia...
Fossi in Montella RICHIEDEREI ESPRESSAMENTE UN REGISTA CHE SAPPIA FARE IL REGISTA...Perchè tra Sosa, Bertolacci e Locatelli non c'è ne uno che sappia interpretare il ruolo come dio comanda...Altrimenti tornerà Montolivo e si riprenderà (giustamente) il suo posto.
Ocampos non ci serve ora.

Migliore in campo, signore e signori, ancora SUPER-KUCO!!!!!!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il problema è che abbiamo un problema di fisico. Se gli altri alzano il ritmo noi subiamo SEMPRE.
> 
> Ma del secondo giallo a Bonucci non parliamo?



Possiamo parlarne solo noi, perchè le tv e i giornali fanno sempre finta di niente. Corrotti!


----------



## Julian (25 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partita molto simile a quella con il Napoli. La squadra ha veramente due palle enormi, ormai è evidente. E di questa cosa sono molto orgoglioso e contento.
> Però si commettono sempre i soliti errori, ormai è una costante.



si ma ormai è febbraio basta complimenti servono vittorie cioè già ora sai che nel 2017 non puoi vincere manco un trofeo....


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ennesima partita preparata malissimo da Montella. Non è un caso, o sfortuna, che becchiamo 1/2 goal nel primo tempo, anzi nei primi 20 minuti. Finita la fortuna di diverse partite i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Abbiamo dimenticato troppo presto che a dicembre persino Inzaghi era terzo in classifica. Fare possesso palla per 60 minuti, ma non saper verticalizzate, e non tirare praticamente mai, non serve a nulla. Perdi lo stesso. 
Avallare alcune decisioni di mercato, come Sosa, sia ad agosto che questa estate, lo fa essere colpevole in prima linea. Poteva imporre di non presentarlo per nulla a Milano. Gioca Zanellato. O il grande Mati fernandez. Non parliamo dei cambi. Non è in grado di fare 3 sostituzioni nei tempi e nei modi utili alla squadra. Sempre troppo tardive e tatticamente discutibili, quando la squadra ha perso L'abbrivio. Speriamo che capisca la necessità di migliorare. Sennò a fine stagione sarà un altro buco nell'acqua.

Taccio della vecchia e della nuova (?) proprietà, principali artefici di questo disastro sportivo, in nome di un closing che non arriva mai, e che non tiene conto che il calcio è uno sport che si decide sul campo e si può intervenire solo in alcuni frangenti determinati. Non è un business classico. Scenario chiaro sin dall'estate.


----------



## koti (25 Gennaio 2017)

Non ho visto la partita. Deulofeu ha giocato a sinistra?


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Gennaio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ottimo primo tempo loro, ottimo secondo tempo nostro, in generale una gran partita. Peccato per l'espulsione di Locatelli, ma queste sono le pecche dell'inesperienza, sicuramente imparerà qualcosa da questa situazione. In porta Donnarumma è parso insicuro, pareva più Abbiati che Donnarumma. In difesa molto bene i centrali (anche Zapata ottima partita), i terzini invece così così ma si sa che il livello quello è. A centrocampo anche si fa quel che si può con Kucka a reggere fisicamente la squadra e Bertolacci a cercar di combinar qualcosa (poco a dire il vero). In attacco Suso stanco e pressato manco fosse Messi ha fornito una prestazione anonima, bene Bacca che ha sfruttato a dover le poche occasioni avute, Bonaventura da 6 per l'impegno e la partecipazione al gioco. Nota positiva Deulofeu, tecnicamente valido come si sapeva e bravo a chiudere su Cuadrato quando Antonelli è caduto come un sacco di patate. In generale soddisfatto di Montella per aver messo in seria difficoltà la Juve nel proprio stadio e addirittura con un uomo in meno



Ho visto vedere solo gli ultimi minuti, in tempo per vedere Donnarumma fare una bella parata su tiro al volo di Pjanic (sul sito della Gazzetta dicono che non ha fatto bene. Papere sui gol?) e vedere la Juve sfiorare il gol un paio di volte. Com'è stata l'espulsione di Locatelli?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita. Deulofeu ha giocato a sinistra?



Da attaccante centrale, ma la partita stava per finire. Ha avuto un occasione, ha perso qualche pallone ma ha provato più volte il dribbling. Mi ha fatto una buona impressione, si muove da attaccante almeno a differenza degli altri due esterni che abbiamo.


----------



## koti (25 Gennaio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ennesima partita preparata malissimo da Montella. Non è un caso, o sfortuna, che becchiamo 1/2 goal nel primo tempo, anzi nei primi 20 minuti. Finita la fortuna di diverse partite i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Abbiamo dimenticato troppo presto che a dicembre persino Inzaghi era terzo in classifica. Avallare alcune decisioni di mercato, come Sosa, sia ad agosto che questa estate, lo fa essere colpevole in prima linea. Poteva imporre di non presentarlo per nulla a Milano. Gioca Zanellato. O il grande Mati fernandez. Non parliamo dei cambi. Non è in grado di fare 3 sostituzioni nei tempi e nei modi utili alla squadra. Sempre troppo tardive e tatticamente discutibili, quando la squadra ha perso L'abbrivio. Speriamo che capisca la necessità di migliorare. Sennò a fine stagione sarà un altro buco nell'acqua.
> 
> Taccio della vecchia e della nuova (?) proprietà, principali artefici di questo disastro sportivo, in nome di un closing che non arriva mai, e che non tiene conto che il calcio è uno sport che si decide sul campo e si può intervenire solo in alcuni frangenti determinati. Non è un business classico. Scenario chiaro sin dall'estate.


Che catastrofismi mamma mia. Ma pensavate di andare a Torino e vincere?


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita. Deulofeu ha giocato a sinistra?



Punta, al posto di Bacca. 
Ma partiva a sinistra


----------



## koti (25 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Da attaccante centrale, ma la partita stava per finire. Ha avuto un occasione, ha perso qualche pallone ma ha provato più volte il dribbling. Mi ha fatto una buona impressione, si muove da attaccante almeno a differenza degli altri due esterni che abbiamo.


Bene. A Udine spero di vederlo a sinistra con Jack spostato mezzala.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2017)

Come di consueto un tempo buttato e partita compress che poteva essere almeno portata ai supplementari, bah


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ho visto vedere solo gli ultimi minuti, in tempo per vedere Donnarumma fare una bella parata su tiro al volo di Pjanic (sul sito della Gazzetta dicono che non ha fatto bene. Papere sui gol?) e vedere la Juve sfiorare il gol un paio di volte. Com'è stata l'espulsione di Locatelli?



Espulsione sacrosanta, due falli stupidi da giallo in scivolata. Cmq negli ultimi minuti si è ripreso Donnarumma con quella parata, ma nel primo tempo è parso molto insicuro, un paio di volte ha sparato il pallone in tribuna per paura e sui gol è sembrato un portiere normale e non un fenomeno come in realtà è. Ma ci sta, è umano anche lui e sopratutto ha solo 17 anni


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Bene. A Udine spero di vederlo a sinistra con Jack spostato mezzala.



Anche io. Jack mezzala ci manca tantissimo


----------



## Black (25 Gennaio 2017)

poco da fare, la Juve è stata superiore. Ci è andata bene 2 volte questa stagione, 3 sarebbe stato troppo. Peccato per l'idiozia commessa da Locatelli, magari in quel momento riuscivamo a pareggiare e a mandarli in tilt.

2 cose vanno dette di questa partita:
1- dopo oggi Galliani può sfoderare una delle sue statistche, che escludendo i primi 30 minuti ci vedrebbe primi in Italia, in Europa e forse anche Asia e Africa
2- abbiamo fatto il record di ammoniti allo stadium per la squadra di casa. Mai visti così tanti! l'arbitro verrà radiato penso


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Gennaio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Espulsione sacrosanta, due falli stupidi da giallo in scivolata. Cmq negli ultimi minuti si è ripreso Donnarumma con quella parata, ma nel primo tempo è parso molto insicuro, un paio di volte ha sparato il pallone in tribuna per paura e sui gol è sembrato un portiere normale e non un fenomeno come in realtà è. Ma ci sta, è umano anche lui e sopratutto ha solo 17 anni



ok, grazie!


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 4
Romagnoli 5
Zapata 6,5
Antonelli 5,5
Locatelli 3
Bertolacci 5
Kucka 6,5
Bonaventura 5
Suso 5,5
Bacca 6,5

Pasalic 6
Deulofeu 5,5
Honda s.v.

Montella 4

Ripeto, con terzini che non sanno giocare a calcio non si può andare avanti. Sicuramente l'europa l'anno prossimo non la faremo sicuramente, Lazio Fiorentina e Inter son più forti e più attrezzate. Il nostro gioco è per vie centrali..laterali su Suso e Bonaventura (quando la passa)..se poi si allarga sui terzini l'azione finisce. Che pochezza.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Gennaio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Le partite durano 90min. Hanno vinto per un goal fortuito iniziale e una punizione che a loro è entrata e a noi no.
> 
> Preferisco un allenatore che gioca a calcio a uno che rischia di perderla in 10 perché vince 2 a 0 e si copre con una squadra di campioni contro una squadra di ragazzini. Forza Milan! Il più bel Milan dai tempi di Ancelotti.


Concordo, questo Milan non molla mai



Pivellino ha scritto:


> E anche quando perdo guardo le partite senza spegnere la TV come mi è successo da Allegri (compreso) in poi.


Anch'io. L'anno scorso ho mollato diverse partite, quest'anno quelle che ho visto le ho sempre finite.



Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ma del secondo giallo a Bonucci non parliamo?


Se stiamo a vedere tutte gli episodi di quei ladri, tanto vale riaprire i fascicoli. E non mi sembra il caso 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Partita molto simile a quella con il Napoli. La squadra ha veramente due palle enormi, ormai è evidente. E di questa cosa sono molto orgoglioso e contento.
> Però si commettono sempre i soliti errori, ormai è una costante.


Tra l'altro la squadra ha più palle quest'anno col silenzioso Montella che non con il sempre infuriato Mihajlovic. 



DrHouse ha scritto:


> Per il resto, un 3-5-2 sarebbe una formazione che può sfruttare alcune caratteristiche della rosa che abbiamo


Imho se mai dovesse schierare un 3-5-2 i "Montella sei un incapace" volerebbe più degli uccelli



koti ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita. Deulofeu ha giocato a sinistra?


Più come falso nove, è entrato al posto di Bacca.
Anche se quello che è riuscito a combinare è stato sempre attaccando la fascia. E' quella la sua forza, mi sembra evidente


----------



## ralf (25 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> L'avevo "richiesta" due giorni fa quando Suso non sembrava farcela...
> Ci sono tre problemi però:
> - abbiamo solo 4 centrali
> - non puoi schierare Suso
> ...



Il prossimo anno con gli uomini giusti secondo me la vedremo più spesso, alla Fiorentina cambiava spesso modulo passando a 3 dietro.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ennesima partita preparata malissimo da Montella. Non è un caso, o sfortuna, che becchiamo 1/2 goal nel primo tempo, anzi nei primi 20 minuti. Finita la fortuna di diverse partite i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Abbiamo dimenticato troppo presto che a dicembre persino Inzaghi era terzo in classifica. Fare possesso palla per 60 minuti, ma non saper verticalizzate, e non tirare praticamente mai, non serve a nulla. Perdi lo stesso.
> Avallare alcune decisioni di mercato, come Sosa, sia ad agosto che questa estate, lo fa essere colpevole in prima linea. Poteva imporre di non presentarlo per nulla a Milano. Gioca Zanellato. O il grande Mati fernandez. Non parliamo dei cambi. Non è in grado di fare 3 sostituzioni nei tempi e nei modi utili alla squadra. Sempre troppo tardive e tatticamente discutibili, quando la squadra ha perso L'abbrivio. Speriamo che capisca la necessità di migliorare. Sennò a fine stagione sarà un altro buco nell'acqua.
> 
> Taccio della vecchia e della nuova (?) proprietà, principali artefici di questo disastro sportivo, in nome di un closing che non arriva mai, e che non tiene conto che il calcio è uno sport che si decide sul campo e si può intervenire solo in alcuni frangenti determinati. Non è un business classico. Scenario chiaro sin dall'estate.



Posa il fiasco.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno con gli uomini giusti secondo me la vedremo più spesso, alla Fiorentina cambiava spesso modulo passando a 3 dietro.



Ma per voi ha davvero giocato a 3 ? Semplicemente Kucka è andato a fare il terzino, per far rifiatare Abate.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5
> Abate 4
> Romagnoli 5
> Zapata 6,5
> ...



voti a Romagnoli e Deulofeu senza senso. Pure Bonaventura meno di Suso non ci sta..


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Gennaio 2017)

nel primo tempo c'era abate che non ne ha imbroccata mezza , come sempre , nel secondo tempo kucka ha impedito la sovrapposizione sulle fasce tra mandzukic ed asamoah..... oltre ad essere messi meglio in campo e piu' forti tecnicamente la juve ha vinto la partita con questa semplice mossa....

bertolacci da regista ha giocato decisamente meglio di locatelli , piu' deciso e piu' svelto nell'impostare e la squadra ne ha giovato.

andiamo avanti aspettando di portare a casa qualche punticino in campionato , comunque almeno la squadra sta giocando a calcio.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ennesima partita preparata malissimo da Montella. Non è un caso, o sfortuna, che becchiamo 1/2 goal nel primo tempo, anzi nei primi 20 minuti. Finita la fortuna di diverse partite i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Abbiamo dimenticato troppo presto che a dicembre persino Inzaghi era terzo in classifica. Fare possesso palla per 60 minuti, ma non saper verticalizzate, e non tirare praticamente mai, non serve a nulla. Perdi lo stesso.
> Avallare alcune decisioni di mercato, come Sosa, sia ad agosto che questa estate, lo fa essere colpevole in prima linea. Poteva imporre di non presentarlo per nulla a Milano. Gioca Zanellato. O il grande Mati fernandez. Non parliamo dei cambi. Non è in grado di fare 3 sostituzioni nei tempi e nei modi utili alla squadra. Sempre troppo tardive e tatticamente discutibili, quando la squadra ha perso L'abbrivio. Speriamo che capisca la necessità di migliorare. Sennò a fine stagione sarà un altro buco nell'acqua.
> 
> Taccio della vecchia e della nuova (?) proprietà, principali artefici di questo disastro sportivo, in nome di un closing che non arriva mai, e che non tiene conto che il calcio è uno sport che si decide sul campo e si può intervenire solo in alcuni frangenti determinati. Non è un business classico. Scenario chiaro sin dall'estate.


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Andiamoci piano con il pessimismo, abbiamo perso con Napoli e Juventus uscendo a testa alta. Le prossime tre partite di campionato ci diranno se dobbiamo essere pessimisti.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Ma davvero si critica Montella?


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Peccato...
> Tre partite in cui dominiamo gli avversari (e che avversari...la PRIMA, LA TERZA e un super TORINO), ma che giochiamo entrando in campo con 15 minuti di ritardo.
> Già con il Napoli che è la squadra col miglior possesso palla, li abbiamo costretti nella loro metà campo, con la Juve stessa cosa ma pure in dieci...ci gira male, ma abbiamo una meravigliosa forza di volontà e gran carattere.
> Con Deulofeu avremo anche quel cinismo che Bacca ha lasciato in Colombia...
> ...



ah strano non è stato il super Abate??


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2017)

Difendere Abate stasera è troppo difficile.. anche sua madre se ne uscirebbe con un dignitoso "no comment"


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Io non so, ma che aspettative avevate francamente?



Francamente sognavo la champions... ogni anno senza quella musichetta muoio un po'.


----------



## fra29 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Urge striscia di vittorie per risollevarci..
Dalla partita con l'Atalanta abbiamo mandato a stendere tutto quanto di buon fatto da settembre.
Se ne n mettiamo 3-4 partite di fila con i 3 punti si fa grigissima..


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Gennaio 2017)

solo una cosa non ho capito, perché togliere bacca, che comunque in mezzo all'area di rigore qualcuno serve, e perché Honda al 90esimo e non Lapadula.


----------



## DrHouse (25 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Imho se mai dovesse schierare un 3-5-2 i "Montella sei un incapace" volerebbe più degli uccelli



Non sono neppure io un fan della difesa a 3, ho solo ipotizzato potesse diventare utile per alcune caratteristiche, e per ovviare a qualche carenza nostra:

- giochiamo quasi sempre palla voi centrali di difesa perché i centrocampisti sono marcati, con 3 difensori allarghiamo più il possesso e possiamo trovare un buco 

- Romagnoli ha fatto il terzino e in qualche caso può spingersi qualche metro più avanti lasciando due centrali (e due ali in copertura), e anche Gomez in possesso si allarga molto a destra se ci fate caso 

- Jack tornerebbe a metà campo ed evita di aspettare palla sulla linea del fallo laterale

- con 3 centrali Locatelli può giocare alla Pirlo meno marcato 

- finalmente avremmo due attaccanti in area... se le nostre ali (Suso e Jack) entrassero di più in area saremmo più pericolosi, ma forse per caratteristiche non lo fanno...

- se dobbiamo comunque giocare sulle ali, preferisco avere i due terzini offendivi, due punte, e avere Jack che svaria raddoppiando i due terzini, ma lasciando comunque due punte in area 


Tutto qui, e ho comunque detto che numericamente non saremmo a posto, e che questo modulo toglie Suso dai titolari (non Deulofeu, per me più adattabile rispetto a lui in quel modulo)...

Poi eh, senza volare troppo di fantasia, se giocassimo un 4-3-3 stile Sassuolo 2014/2015 (ve li ricordate Berardi-Zaza-Sansone tutti attaccare il centro?) per me il 4-3-3 va più che bene


----------



## Controcorrente (25 Gennaio 2017)

Tengo fede al mio nick...

- Il Milan gioca bene...non capisco le critiche eccessive, manca un girone e dietro le prime 3 vedo assolutamente il Milan...che ha alcune caratteristiche migliori anche di queste 3 "big". Non arriveremo in Champions, ma non finiremo certo il campionato settimi.

- Leggo critiche continue a Sosa (ah già...lo voleva Galliani..quindi deve per forza starvi antipatico), ma ha ottimi piedi e in una partita ha fatto più lanci di Loca in mezzo campionato. Per essere un regista Locatelli non verticalizza, non fa gioco e fa solo passaggi banali. Diventerà un fenomeno (se lo dicono tutti..), ma per ora non lo e soprattutto..non sarà mai un regista, ma un interditore o un centrocampista di quantità.

- Montella credo voglia provare la soluzione con il falso 9...sono estremamente curioso di vederla in pratica.

- Deulofeu lo vedevo come un mantra in continuazione su Barca TV ai bei tempi delle trasferte catalane di Champions. Era un fenomeno e avrei dato metà rosa per vederlo al Milan. Come molti forse non avrà ancora fatto il salto qualitativo, ma mi auguro che non arrivi il solito fenomeno da bar che lo considera bidone perchè comprato da Galliani. Chi dice a prescindere che un cattivo acquisto o che è un bidone o non lo conosce o è in cattiva fede.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo di rialzarci. Io stasera ho intravisto ottime cose e sono molto fiducioso per Deulofeu. Vi prego...rialzatevi!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> si ma ormai è febbraio basta complimenti servono vittorie cioè già ora sai che nel 2017 non puoi vincere manco un trofeo....



Vincere un trofeo.....
Ma che sei rimasto ibernato dal 2007?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ennesimo buon Milan, ma come con il Napoli con certi avversari in palla un buon Milan non basta.
Deulofeu promettente.

La squadra c'é spero non molli perché il sesto posto é alla sua portata


----------



## mistergao (26 Gennaio 2017)

Abbiamo sostanzialmente ripetuto la partita di sabato sera: ce la siamo giocata contro un avversario molto più forte di noi. La sconfitta alla fine è giusta (non puoi pensare di portare via un buon risultato giocando solo mezz'ora), sta alla squadra cercare di ripartire da quanto di buono fatto fino ad ora.
Il compito di Montella, invece, è un altro: capire come mai spesso non giochiamo nel primo tempo e cercare di invertire questa gravissima tendenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Non sono Juve e Napoli le squadre migliori contro cui testare il Milan in questo momento, ma voglio andare un po' controcorrente, a me sto Milan ricorda sempre di più quello dell'ultimo ancelotti:

sterile e prolungato possesso palla, verticalizzazioni rarissime, fatica mostruosa per tirare in porta e segnare, ad ogni contropiede poi c'è da farsela sotto.

Ieri sera la Juve poteva fare 5 gol facili facili..noi abbiamo tirato in porta 3 volte, di cui una su punizione da 25 metri


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Donnarumma 5* - Poco reattivo su entrambi i goal, su quello di Dybala sta fermo e ci può anche stare ma sulla punizione di Pianjc si è tuffato molle, non ha neppure raggiunto la piena estensione.
*Abate 5* - Impalpabile, poco utile.
*Romagnoli 6* - Ho visto molte insufficienze ma per me non ha fatto male.
*Zapata 6,5* - Ogni tanto zittisce tutti ricomparendo dopo mesi e sfoggiando un'ottima prestazione.
*Antonelli 5* - Non incide in positivo, nel primo goal era su due giocatori perdendo quello giisto.
*Locatelli 3* - L'ho seguito con attenzione, si è nascosto tutta la partita non posizionandosi in modo da invogliare il passaggio su di lui, partita da 4.5 che diventa 3 per due ammonizioni stupidissime.
*Bertolacci 5* - A me Bertolacci pare sempre inutile, non fa nulla di particolare, non spicca mai in niente.
*Kucka 6.5* - Sempre sopra a tutti gli altri, come voglia, dinamismo, è sempre nelle azioni e su punizione sempre pericoloso.
*Bonaventura 5.5* - Pure essendo il giocatore migliore in rosa ieri non incide. Non gioca male ma non crea neppure nulla di rimarchevole.
*Suso 6* - Ho visto una pioggia di insufficienze per lui ma io anche ieri ho potuto apprezzare sprazzi di tecnica elevata, quando è entrato Delulofeu poi l'ho visto intensificare la sua azione. A me non pare che abbia fatto male.
*Bacca 5.5* - Ha fatto goal, punto. Sì lo so che quello deve fare ma a me lui proprio non piace, l'unica cosa che faceva era bisticciare con l'arbitro per qualsiasi cosa con quel suo modo di fare antipatico. Molto bello il goal.

*Pasalic 6* - Ordinato, non sbaglia nulla.
*Deulofeu 6.5* - Entra ed eletrizza subito la partita. Attaccante centrale non è il suo ruolo difatti tende a defilarsi di suo ed ha ragione perchè crea lo scompiglio e potrebbe pure andare in goal.
*Honda s.v.* - Viene buttato in campo per allungare il recupero di 30 secondi, raramente è stato così tanto utile.

*Montella 5.5* - Il secondo tempo sembra dimostrare che si poteva ottenere di più quindi per forza devo stare sotto alla sufficienza. La squadra fa un gioco sterile, le verticalizzazioni sono sempre palloni sparacchiati a caso avanti (sempre alti e facile preda per i difensori della Juve) altrimenti il gioco si sviluppa sempre in orizzontale. Il nostro playmaker si nasconde e lui non se ne accorge perchè avrebbe potuto dargli direttive per posizionarsi meglio. Detto questo, effettivamente da molto tempo non sono così orgoglioso di come gioca la mia squadra.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> *Pasalic 6* - Ordinato, non sbaglia nulla.



Solo un appunto: vorrei capire perchè per Pasalic si scrive "non sbaglia nulla" mentre per Bertolacci "non fa nulla".
Per me sono entrambi giocatori impalpabili, semplicemente il primo è arrivato gratis, mentre il secondo è stato pagato uno sproposito.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Solo un appunto: vorrei capire perchè per Pasalic si scrive "non sbaglia nulla" mentre per Bertolacci "non fa nulla".
> Per me sono entrambi giocatori impalpabili, semplicemente il primo è arrivato gratis, mentre il secondo è stato pagato uno sproposito.


Pasalic è più presente in campo. In fase di non possesso soprattutto.
Ma sono d'accordissimo con te. Sono due gemelli diversi. Impalpabili entrambi. Due che a fine stagione devono sparire


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Solo un appunto: vorrei capire perchè per Pasalic si scrive "non sbaglia nulla" mentre per Bertolacci "non fa nulla".
> Per me sono entrambi giocatori impalpabili, semplicemente il primo è arrivato gratis, mentre il secondo è stato pagato uno sproposito.



Il tuo appunto è assolutamente pertinente, ed ammetto che mentre scrivevo i miei voti ho pensato "Perchè sto dando a Pasalic unvoto in più rispetto a Bertolacci ?"
La motivazione è che a Bertolacci l'ho visto sbagliare, l'ho visto provare cose e non riuscire. Ad esempio un tentativo d'incursione che poteva diventare pericolosissimo ma lui s'è fatto soffiare il pallone anzichè appoggiarlo ad un compagno oppure saltare l'uomo. Da un lato si potrebbe dire che "ha quasi creato qualcosa" ma all'atto pratico non ha creato nulla quando da un giocatore valido mi sarei aspettato qualcosa in più.
Pasalic non l'ho visto perdere neppure un pallone, il rovescio della medaglia è che pure lui non ha creato nulla.


----------



## Symon (26 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ah strano non è stato il super Abate??



No Kucka è stato nettamente superiore...Se vai a vedere i miei commenti alle partite scoprirai che solo due volte Abate è il migliore in campo. Io difendo a ragion veduta (e poi i fatti mi han dato ragione) giocatori attaccati in maniera insensata, non esalto (il che non avrebbe alcun senso) giocatori a caso.
Abate ha fatto una buona partita, nonostante abbia giocato solo un tempo ha fatto 3 recuperi in diagonale è stato fondamentale.


----------



## Symon (26 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 5 
Abate 6
Romagnoli 6 
Zapata 5.5
Antonelli 5 
Locatelli 4
Bertolacci 5.5 
Kucka 7 
Bonaventura 6 
Suso 5.5 
Bacca 6.5 

Pasalic 6 
Deulofeu 6.5 -
Honda s.v. 

Montella 5


----------



## zlatan (26 Gennaio 2017)

Mi prendo le cose buone della giornata di ieri:
1) In assoluto la notizia migliore degli ultimi 2 anni, la partenza di Niang
2) Le risatine ironiche dei pseudo-giornalisti nonchè tifosi su Delofeu, gli si ritorceranno contro, con lui al posto di Niang, e Jack dietro, miglioreremo e tanto.
3) il mio pronostico era di un 4-0, e invece in 10 si sono pure cacati sotto....
E ricordatevi sempre le aspettative di agosto, questa squadra poi magari arriverà settima, ma ci ha ridato la voglia di guardare le partite e tifare.....


----------

